# Humor: High powered handguns



## Grenadier (Jul 8, 2009)

A funny news read, regarding a drug bust and some weapons seizure:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090703/ap_on_re_us/us_drug_trafficking



> A .50-caliber Desert Eagle pistol, AK-47-type semiautomatic assault rifle and 14 other weapons shown to reporters Thursday were among 23 guns seized in Operation Arctic Chill when 35 search warrants were served in the past two weeks. Also seized were 19 pounds of methamphetamine, a quarter-pound of cocaine, 22 vehicles and $60,000 in cash, and 31 people were arrested.
> 
> *The Desert Eagle pistol can "blow a hole the size of a Mack truck through a person,"* said Leigh Winchell, regional chief of Immigration and Customs Enforcement.


 
That would certainly be a neat trick, indeed.  However, if she's talking about a toy car the likes of a Matchbox replica, then she could very well be telling the truth...


----------



## lklawson (Jul 8, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> That would certainly be a neat trick, indeed.  However, if she's talking about a toy car the likes of a Matchbox replica, then she could very well be telling the truth...


It's pretty common, even among "gun nuts," to speak euphemistically of the relative "power" of various pistols and rifles they consider at the upper range.  

Further, "big enough drive a Mac truck through" is generally considered by most in non-literal terms as equating to "really big hole" compared to its peers.  I've heard it applied to logical errors in arguments and no one took it literally there.

While I agree that there is an astounding amount of ignorance and misinformation propagated about firearms and their real capabilities by the most amazing sources, whom you'd expect should know better, I'm willing to accept this one as not intended as literal.

Although I admit that it does bring to remembrance many, many movie scenes of people getting thrown through plate glass windows ten feet away as the result of being shot by various pistols.  Those make me smile.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I can believe the exit hole would be pretty sizable depending upon the type of bullet, the range and target mass area... probably enough to put several fingers inside if not an entire fist. 
Either way... consider that person down for the count.


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't underestimate the ability of the feds to overstate their case to further their own ends either.  Rhetoric like this stirs up the uninformed and keeps a higher state of fear regarding handguns, even in legal hands, not to mention makes the operation seem even more high speed than it was.

I'm not bagging on it, that's a good haul.  But it never hurts to make yourself sound a bit better yet in front of the media.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 9, 2009)

tallgeese said:


> I'm not bagging on it, that's a good haul.  But it never hurts to make yourself sound a bit better yet in front of the media.


Really just about anytime, not just in front of "the media."  Heck, that's the whole point of a Resume and Covering letter.

I recall telling an interviewer that it was my job as the applicant to make my Resume look impressive and his job to decide if I was padding it or overstating.  Must have worked out, I got the job.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 9, 2009)

Hah... the 'Dirty Harry' line. 

"I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would *blow your head clean off*, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk? "

And just who would pack a Desert Eagle .50? It's so BIG. Only those that watch TV would even consider that as a true defensive weapon (at least againt humans... bears though it's not a bad one.)

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Jul 10, 2009)

I am with Deaf.    Who actually carries one of those things?   Nobody I know even has one.    They are to friggin cumbersome and I don't consider them to be powerful at all.

If I were going for power, 454 Casull.     The betterchoice for all bear hunters and potential drug runners.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 10, 2009)

I suppose it would be a waste of time to try to explain that there is no such thing as a "semiautomatic" "Assault weapon".


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 11, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I suppose it would be a waste of time to try to explain that *there is no such thing as a "semiautomatic" "Assault weapon"*.


 
there is if you're a brainless *insert expletive of choice* who wants to ban guns.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 12, 2009)

Sure there are simi-automatic 'assault guns'. Any gun that offends the sensibilities of Pelosi and crew are, to them, assault guns.

It's all a matter of semantics and who defines the debate.

Deaf


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 14, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Sure there are simi-automatic 'assault guns'. Any gun that offends the sensibilities of Pelosi and crew are, to them, assault guns.
> 
> It's all a matter of semantics and who defines the debate.
> 
> Deaf



I think we can all agree that "shoulder things that go up" are evil and should be banned.



For those who have no clue what I'm talking about, go here


----------



## Guardian (Jul 16, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I suppose it would be a waste of time to try to explain that there is no such thing as a "semiautomatic" "Assault weapon".


 

LOL LOL.  You would be wasting your time, they put it down in black ink on white paper and stated it is true, thus most of the shee (I mean people) will follow what's put down on paper or reported on.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Jul 20, 2009)

I have seem things in papers that seem funny but are there for a purpose.
Automatic Shot Gun ( it was a Mossberg pump )
Assault style weapon ( Black ruger 10/22 )
Military pistol ( Beretta 9mm )
The list goes on and on as I am sure you know.
Every time something gets reported as above we (gun owners) take a hit.
The general public thinks that a black 10/22 is now some spec ops full auto rifle that cannot be in the hands of the general public...


----------



## Bikewr (Jul 25, 2009)

A local man was arrested some years ago and was (according to the newspaper) in possession of an "assault rifle".

It was an AR-7, the floating, foldable .22 made for backpackers and fishermen.


----------

